# Trovoadas em Portugal



## cm3pt (1 Mar 2015 às 22:45)

Boas. Aqui trago um mapa com os dias de trovoada por mês, em algumas cidades do país. Como é um assunto que tem motivado algumas questões no forum achei que podia ter interesse. Os dados são da Ogimet (www.ogimet.es)


----------



## cm3pt (1 Mar 2015 às 22:53)

Ha dados interessantes que se podem destacar. Primeiro: todos ou quase todos os graficos mostram uma distribuição bimodal, com picos em Maio e Setembro/Outubro . A excepção é Faro, onde existem valores maiores que é habitual no resto do país nos meses de Novembro e Dezembro. Segundo: Não há praticamente nenhuma actividade no interior e no sul do país durante o Inverno. Em compensação no Litoral Norte há actividade invernal, embora não muito intensa. Terceiro: Contrariamente ao que habitualmente as pessoas pensam, o Verão é uma época de baixa actividade (se exceptuarmos algumas áreas montanhosas), sobretudo no litoral. A explicação é simples: o Verão em Portugal é seco e está muito sujeito a actividade anticiclónica (Anticiclone dos Açores).


----------



## cm3pt (2 Mar 2015 às 09:44)

Mapa das descargas eléctricas medidas pela rede de sensores entre 2003 e 2009.







(Adaptado de Sandra Correia, Análise de Padrões Temporais e Espaciais de DEA, Un Lisboa, 2012)


----------



## cm3pt (2 Mar 2015 às 09:57)

O mapa mostra uma baixa actividade no litoral, em particular nas zonas de Lisboa, Porto e Algarve. A actividade aumenta no interior com excepção da região da Cova da Beira e do Alto Douro. Os picos de actividade encontram-se no interior do Alentejo (Ferreira, Reguengos, Moura,Portel), no Alto Alentejo, Serra da Estrela e Pinhal Interior. Os municipios com DEA / km2 mais elevada são: Ferreira do Alentejo - 0.62 ; Gouveia - 0.59; Reguengos - 0.56; Moura - 0.52, Portel - 0.50; Ponte de Sor - 0.47; Oleiros- 0.44.  Os municipios com a DEA mais baixa são: Arruda dos Vinhos - 0.01; Cascais - 0.02; Oeiras - 0.02, Sines - 0.04. A média nacional é de 0.32 DEA / km2 por ano, bastante abaixo da média europeia de 1,12.
Curiosidade: a média mais alta do mundo existe na zona do Lago Maracaíbo (Venezuela) com 176 DEA / km2 ano.


----------



## cm3pt (2 Mar 2015 às 10:09)

Tabela de dias de trovoada ano. Foram utilizados dados entre 2000 e 2014 tendo sido utilizadas as seguintes estações: Porto, Vila Real, Bragança, Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Lisboa, Portalegre, Évora e Faro. 







E o gráfico:








Maio é mesmo o mês das trovoadas. Logo a seguir vem Setembro.


----------



## rubenpires93 (22 Mar 2015 às 16:47)

cm3pt disse:


> Tabela de dias de trovoada ano. Foram utilizados dados entre 2000 e 2014 tendo sido utilizadas as seguintes estações: Porto, Vila Real, Bragança, Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Lisboa, Portalegre, Évora e Faro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parabéns pelo trabalho de analise 
Curioso a diminuição de DEA ao longo destes 14 anos!
Se alguém conseguir identificar o porque era porreiro..
Será do JetStream estar mais a Norte(tendencia)?


----------



## cm3pt (24 Mar 2015 às 23:11)

rubenpires disse:


> Parabéns pelo trabalho de analise
> Curioso a diminuição de DEA ao longo destes 14 anos!
> Se alguém conseguir identificar o porque era porreiro..
> Será do JetStream estar mais a Norte(tendencia)?




Obrigado Ruben. Bem, eu não diria tanto diminuição das DEA mais talvez diminuição do indice ceráunico, ou seja do nº dia de trovoada. Mas poderá haver também alguma tendência para diminuirem as DEA. 
A ideia do JetStream tem razão de ser. No entanto, e embora eu não seja especialista, penso que apenas terá influência na quetão da humidade do ar, não tanto nas condições sinópticas. Como se sabe, a subida para norte do JS induz o aparecimento de mais situações de entrada de ar seco o que inibe a formação de trovoadas (a humidade é a sua grande amiga). No entanto, não sei até que ponto o elevar do JS pode provocar a diminuição da probabilidade da situação sinóptica mais favorável à trovoada, a famosa "low cut-off" a depressão em altitude e/ou superfície a oeste ou sudoeste de Portugal continental. Mais de 70% das DEA em Portugal surgem numa situação dessas.


----------



## NunoC (26 Mar 2015 às 17:03)

Isto significa que agora em Abril que está aí à porta, só Portalegre vai estar à frente do Porto na questão das trovoadas!!


----------



## 1337 (26 Mar 2015 às 20:55)

Há mapas que dizem que no litoral há mais trovoadas, há mapas que mostram que há mais trovoadas no interior, sinceramente já não sei em que acredite.


----------



## Agreste (26 Mar 2015 às 21:13)

Não vejo como se pode afirmar que as trovoadas estão a diminuir...

Se considerar-mos a média como 7 temos 5 anos abaixo da média (2004,2005,2008,2012,2013), 5 anos na média (2003,2009,2010,2011,2014) e 5 anos acima da média (2000,2001,2002,2006,2007).


----------



## Agreste (26 Mar 2015 às 21:15)

o que é evidente no gráfico é a associação das trovoadas aos sistemas montanhosos mas também ao alqueva.


----------



## cm3pt (6 Abr 2015 às 18:06)

1337 disse:


> Há mapas que dizem que no litoral há mais trovoadas, há mapas que mostram que há mais trovoadas no interior, sinceramente já não sei em que acredite.



Eu tento esclarecer. No litoral o número de dias com trovoadas tende a ser maior porque existe mais actividade resultante de actividade de superfícies frontais devidas à oscilação da frente polar. No entanto, a maioria dessas tempstades tem uma actividade eléctrica relativamente reduzida (embora haja excepções) ocorrendo mais entre os meses de Outubro  a Março. No interior a actividade tempestuosa de Outubro a Março é praticamente nula, mas aumenta nos meses mais quentes de Primavera e Verão, devido ao maior aquecimento do solo e ao factor orográfico. Normalmente as tempestades de Primavera / Verão são mais intensas e com mais actividade eléctrica. No entanto, como se pode ver no mapa, há muita discrepâcia entre regiões, por exemplo na Cova Da Beira a intensidade de queda de raios é muito baixa.


----------



## Formatek (26 Out 2015 às 14:42)

Carissimo onde conseguiu obter a informação sobre as trovoadas.


----------



## cm3pt (7 Nov 2015 às 00:50)

Formatek disse:


> Carissimo onde conseguiu obter a informação sobre as trovoadas.


Infelizmente o disco do PC avariou e já não tenho o artigo. Mas pode encontrá-lo se fizer uma pesquisa no "Web of Science" ou Google Académico. Procure "Trovoadas na Península Ibérica", com JM Santos, UTAD, Vila Real.


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2016 às 18:11)

No sabía muy bien donde colocar el post que pongo a continuación. Podría haber creado un tópico nuevo en el apartado Europa del subforo Internacional, pero me ha parecido que por la indiscutible unidad geográfica que constituye la Península Ibérica en sí misma podía tener todo el sentido ponerlo aquí, para así recopilar todos los datos en un mismo hilo y facilitar el visionado para aquellos foreros interesados. En caso de que los moderadores no consideren este lugar como apropiado no hay ningún problema en moverlo al hilo que estimen conveniente 

A continuación os muestro el fruto del gran trabajo desarrollado en los dos últimos años en el foro de Meteored con objeto de recopilar las Supercélulas ocurridas en ese período en España. Los datos totales son:

2014: *172* Supercélulas + *25* Mini-Supercélulas
2015: *130* Supercélulas + *12* Mini-Supercélulas

Total 2014-2015: *302* Supercélulas + *37* Mini-Supercélulas


Valores medios por Supercélula

Área:............................ 330,2 km2
Distancia recorrida:.... 48,5 km
Duración:..................... 82,3 minutos

Localización de las zonas de nacimiento y muerte de las Supercélulas (2014 + 2015) y de los puntos de nacimiento diferenciando entre los años 2014 y 2015






Distribución mensual






Distribución horaria






Direcciones de desplazamiento






Mapa de densidad 2014-2015
Supercélulas por km2 con una vecindad circular de 10.000m. Los intervalos son rupturas naturales. A pesar de ser una serie muy corta (sólo 2 años), ya se ven 6 o 7 nidos de Supercélulas de forma clara.









Fuente:  http://foro.tiempo.com/casos-de-pre...2015-normas-y-listado-pagina-1-t145319.0.html

Más información:
Link a los casos de Supercélulas en España en 2010:
http://foro.tiempo.com/casos-de-presuntas-supercelulas-en-espana-en-2010-t122006.0.html

Link a los casos de Supercélulas en España en 2011:
http://foro.tiempo.com/casos-de-pre...2011-normas-y-listado-pagina-1-t111880.0.html

Link a los casos de Supercélulas en España en 2012:
http://foro.tiempo.com/casos-de-pre...2012-normas-y-listado-pagina-1-t136929.0.html

Link a los casos de Supercélulas en España en 2013:
http://foro.tiempo.com/casos-de-pre...2013-normas-y-listado-pagina-1-t140019.0.html

Link a los casos de Supercélulas en España en 2014:
http://foro.tiempo.com/casos-de-pre...2014-normas-y-listado-pagina-1-t143111.0.html


----------

